# Local channel on guide display



## russe41 (Oct 5, 2008)

I hooked up the ota antenna to the 211 input and have all my locals but i'm wondering if i'll be able to see it on the guide,so far it doesn't look like it or am I missing something?
All it says when the guide is up is digital service.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Are you subscribing to your locals ? If you aren't - no guide info for you...


----------



## russe41 (Oct 5, 2008)

No not subscribed,antenna is as good or better.
If you manually set record timer to local channel, you can record and thats what i'm after. Kind of mickey mouse on dishes part but theres always an answer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

russe41 said:


> No not subscribed,antenna is as good or better.
> If you manually set record timer to local channel, you can record and thats what i'm after. Kind of mickey mouse on dishes part but theres always an answer.


For years I was a die-hard OTA only person, until E* came up with the "DVR Advantage" discount. That discount absorbed most of the cost of adding locals to my AT-200 package at the time. Now that I have guide data I'll never want to go back to OTA only. I still use the OTA tuner, but only for those stations that are not HD (PBS/MyNet/ CW) and for the subchannels not carried on the satellite ("THIS", local weather, PBS subchannels, etc.).

BTW: for the cost of LIL service you may also get guide data for many of the subchannels that are not carried on the satellite, as well as any OOM stations your antenna receives but E* can't legally sell to you.

One other advantage to subbing to LIL service: You will have up to 3 sources for the same channel - OTA, LIL SD & LIL HD. LIL SD comes in handy when a program is broadcast in SD by the station (4X3). You don't need to tie up drive space recording the up-converted to HD picture with side bars when a the LIL SD version will take much less drive space than an OTA recording. Also the HD version LIL will take less drive space than the OTA signal due to compression.


----------

